# NVidia Optimus Issue Fixed on FreeBSD?



## codeman (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello,

I want to install FreeBSD on my laptop, an Acer Aspire 5742G that comes with a GeForce GT 540M with NVidia Optimus technology. I know for some time that it's been an issue on Linux/BSD. From what I have read it's been fixed with the Bumblebee Project and it works fine in Debian/Slackware/Gentoo/Fedora/Ubuntu/etc. 

For FreeBSD I want to know if it's fixed. I look on Google about it and correct me if I am wrong but, it seems that NVidia gives better support to FreeBSD than Linux. So, I went to NVidia's official website and it seems that there is a driver for my GeForce Video Card for FreeBSD x64 you can see it here. 

So, my question is simple if I install this driver I won't have issues with Nvidia Optimus? Would it work fine like Bumblebee works on Linux and won't reheat my laptop?

Also is this the solution for NVidia Optimus or there is something else? Is this problem solved in FreeBSD like is in Linux?

Thanks, any help would be appreciate.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2013)

codeman said:
			
		

> I look on Google about it and correct me if I am wrong but, it seems that NVidia gives better support to FreeBSD than Linux.


Not that I know of. NVidia does have good FreeBSD support but I don't think it's better or worse than its Linux support. Note that all drivers, Linux, FreeBSD, Solaris, are essentially the same. Only the interface to the kernel is specific to each OS.



> So, I went to NVidia Official Website and it seems that there is a driver for my Geforce Video Card for FreeBSD x64 you can see it here.


The x11/nvidia-driver port installs the same one.  



> Is this problem solved in FreeBSD like is in Linux?


As far as I know it's not been solved yet.


----------



## codeman (Sep 11, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Not that I know of. NVidia does have good FreeBSD support but I don't think it's better or worse than its Linux support. Note that all drivers, Linux, FreeBSD, Solaris, are essentially the same. Only the interface to the kernel is specific to each OS.
> 
> The x11/nvidia-driver port installs the same one.
> 
> As far as I know it's not been solved yet.



If the issue is not solved then what is the use of those drivers on NVidia's page? What is the point of making drivers for a video card if it does not make it work 100%? I don't get it.

Is this issue ever going to be fixed on FreeBSD; is there a deadline?

Thanks again!


----------



## codeman (Sep 11, 2013)

One thing, I just read in other forum the following that might be the explanation for this issue:



> Nvidia Optimus does not work under FreeBSD, it has to be disabled in BIOS and only one graphics card can be enabled in BIOS (Intel or Nvidia).
> 
> As a single card both Intel and Nvidia work, but not together (Optimus).



So, basically I have to disable one of the cards, my guess is that it should be *I*ntel since the Nvidia one is a Geforce GT 540M and it seems to be pretty good but, please correct me if I am wrong. 

Now my question is the following, if I do this will this card work good like it does in *L*inux, with *C*ompiz, videos, games, etc.

Also the driver of NVidia that I mentioned before if I am not mistaken is only for the NVidia card not the *I*ntel one, right? So, I disable the *I*ntel card on BIOS and then install this driver, right?

Please let me know if this correct and when is *B*umblebee going to be available on BSD or is the Optimus issue to be fixed?

Thanks again!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2013)

codeman said:
			
		

> If the issue is not solved then what is the use of those drivers on NVidia's page? What is the point of making drivers for a video card if it does not make it work 100%? I don't get it.


The drivers work for all cards, just not the Optimus stuff.



> Now my question is the following, if I do this will this card work good like it does in linux, with compiz, videos, games, etc.


Yes, I always buy NVidia cards because they always work perfectly with the nvidia-driver. And in some cases they will even out-perform the Linux drivers :beergrin



> Also the driver of NVidia that I mentioned before if I am not mistaken is only for the NVidia card not the intel one, right? So, I disable intel card on BIOS and then install this driver right??


Yes and yes :e


----------



## codeman (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey @SirDice,

Thanks again, so doing that FreeBSD should work fine on my laptop right? This Optimus technology won't be a problem right? Any idea when would be a Bumblebee Project for FreeBSD?

Thanks again.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2013)

codeman said:
			
		

> Thanks again, so doing that FreeBSD should work fine on my laptop right? This Optimus technology won't be a problem right?


I don't have a laptop with Optimus so I can't say for sure. But there have been various other users where disabling it worked for them.



> Any idea when would be a Bumblebee Project for FreeBSD?


I don't know. When you start it perhaps?


----------



## codeman (Sep 11, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I don't know. When you start it perhaps?



Well, give me some time to set up my computer well with this new OS and to understand how FreeBSD works. Once I do that believe I am really thinking of developing it since it seems to be a huge problem for a lot of people.

Just for curiosity can you recommend me a good tutorial that teaches you to install FreeBSD in a secure way (encrypted) and what is the best one there?

Thanks again!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2013)

codeman said:
			
		

> Well, give me some time to set up my computer well with this new OS and to understand how FreeBSD works. Once I do that believe I am really thinking of developing it since it seems to be a huge problem for a lot of people.


Excellent! 



> Just for curiosity can you recommend me a good tutorial that teaches you to install FreeBSD in a secure way (encrypted) and what is the best one there?


Not exactly a tutorial but @vivek wrote [thread=4108]Unofficial FreeBSD Security Checklist / Links / Resources[/thread] which is probably a good start. There's also the security(7) man page.

As for encryption have a look in the handbook: 19.14. Encrypting Disk Partitions


----------



## codeman (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok. Thanks a lot for the help, I also found a video tutorial on YouTube that teaches you how to encrypt your HDD in FreeBSD using GELI, you can see it here.

Just a last question: is GELI the best option and a more secure one on FreeBSD?

Thanks again!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2013)

codeman said:
			
		

> Just a last question: is GELI the best option and a more secure one on FreeBSD?


The only other alternative is gbde(8), GELI has more features and supports more encryption algorithms. It can also use encryption hardware including AESNI that's built into some Intel Core i5/i7 processors. See aesni(4) and crypto(4). Whether or not it's more secure remains to be seen but it's certainly the best option.


----------



## zspider (Sep 20, 2013)

codeman said:
			
		

> Hey @SirDice,
> 
> Thanks again, so doing that FreeBSD should work fine on my laptop right? This Optimus technology won't be a problem right? Any idea when would be a Bumblebee Project for FreeBSD?
> 
> Thanks again.



I wouldn't expect to see one anytime soon, it's not really a priority since FreeBSD is geared to servers more than anything else. Best to stick with a single GPU if you're just using the machine for FreeBSD.


----------

